# Tatoo (Boy George Musical) in Brixton till xmas



## ska invita (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.brixtonclubhouse.com/13-events/25-taboo





7th September 2012 - 23rd December 2012
Evening Performances: Tuesday - Sunday at 7.30pm Matinee Performances: Saturday and Sunday at 3pm

Tickets: £25 & £10 plus Booking Fee
Meal deal: £32.50 plus Booking Fee with a top price ticket only.

South London venue to stage a site-specific revival of the Olivier Award winning Boy George musical

Taboo will once again be directed by co-creator, Christopher Renshaw and the project is also actively supported by the talents of many of the original creative team including writer Mark Davies Markham and composer/lyricist and star of the original run, Boy George.

A musical portrait of a brief but remarkable era, 1980s London. These gloriously self-indulgent years, played out against a backdrop of mass unemployment and social upheaval, sparked a rebellion among young people which ultimately found its expression in outrageous fashions and a decadent nightlife. These were the "New Romantics" - leaders of a phenomenon which left a lasting influence on both the face and fate of pop, fashion and social culture. 

Taboo is a story between a young girl and boy swept up in this exciting artistic climate and also focuses on two other young men - Leigh Bowery, a brilliant, anarchic performance artist and designer, and George O'Dowd, a young, rough-edged boy who arrives in London and, once part of the Eighties club world, becomes the surprising crossover star of the scene, Boy George. From squat to superstardom, from rock to rock bottom, both mens' stories are played out against the fantastic background of Taboo, the nightclub that came to symbolise the excess and decadence of 1980s London and subsequently defined a generation.

(w) www.ticketweb.co.uk/BrixtonClubHouse (t) 08444 771000


----------



## colacubes (Jun 23, 2012)

That's an interesting use of the place.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2012)

£10 booking fee???!  the fuck!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 23, 2012)

That does seem a bit much tbf.  I'd expect my ticket to be delivered on a silver platter by a buff man in tight pants for that


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 23, 2012)

isn't that  tickets are  £25 with booking fee & £10  with booking fee   and  the  dinner  tickets are for the £25 seats


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> isn't that  tickets are  £25 with booking fee & £10  with booking fee   and  the  dinner  tickets are for the £25 seats



Oh *ahem*


----------



## colacubes (Jun 23, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> isn't that tickets are £25 with booking fee & £10 with booking fee and the dinner tickets are for the £25 seats


 
Just checked and you are indeed correct.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 23, 2012)

i think theres £10 seats, £25 seats and £35 dinners seats, all with booking fee.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 23, 2012)

ooh , look who they have playing in august, 71 year old reggae dj derek http://www.brixtonclubhouse.com/listings/24-up-on-the-roof-12-08-12







> Date: Sunday, 12 August 2012
> Time: 2.00pm - 1.00am
> Cost: £5, £8, £10, £12, £15
> 
> ...


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jan 11, 2013)

Just been to see this it's been extended till march. Very good night out if slightly odd to be in a space I have clubbed slightly off my tits before 

http://www.taboothemusical.co.uk/

MIght be worth mod amending title with new dates.


----------

